# from floor standers to monitors?



## unprocessed (Jan 31, 2009)

First of all let me say hello to everyone here. This is my first post and hope to learn a lot here and contribute what I am able, given my newbeeness.

My first inquiry is regarding my current set up in which I'm using the Vienna Acoustics Bach Grand for my mains. I really would like to move to a set of monitors/bookshelves for space and convenience. 
My current 2 channel set up is the Vienna's powered by an old school Rotel RB-BAX and a Cambridge Audio C Prue-amp. low-end Polk subwoofer.
As others have said, I really like the Vienna's! But they lack a bit of liveliness/life/spunk which I miss.

My goal I guess is two fold. First, I'd like to go to monitors and second, I'd like to have a bit more spunk while maintaining the sweet smoothness of the Bach Grands. 

I will be upgrading my sub in the near future to i don't know what yet.

the caveat here is that I'd like to trade/sell my speakers and get the very most I can from the bookshelves. I'm pretty poor now so have very little cash to lay out.

any and all recommendations comments advise etc. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry I can't give you any suggestion (I'm poorer than you, so I don't own or even listened to those or any nice speakers :whistling ...

I just want to welcome you to the forum ...:wave:


----------



## unprocessed (Jan 31, 2009)

well, thanks very much for the warm welcome.:bigsmile:


----------



## unprocessed (Jan 31, 2009)

any input would be helpfull to this noob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... these are a bit on the spendy side but, if you can afford them (and get a good price out of your Vienna Acoustics) they are well worth it. Based on the description of what you want in a bookshelf "I" think they would fit your needs.
Status Acoustic - Decimo
Of course, if you let us in on your budget we could probably be a bit more helpful :bigsmile:


----------



## unprocessed (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks or the link. Although there wasn't a lot of detailed info, there concept definitely jives with my thinking........I've always thought why is the standard enclosure, even for "high-end" speakers MDF. I mean with all the advances in materials science and polymer technology one would think one could find an enclosure material with superior acoustic properties to MDF........Me, being a DIY at heart, but without the time, space or money to buy the appropriate tools, I just can't go down that road in the realm of home audio. I'm already in to deep on the mobile side.............However, I always find myself on the web researching various materials and trying to guess what they act like for an enclosure etc....

Well, I'm not totally sure at this point what my budget will be, but for the puposes of begining some research$1500-$1800 at the very top, maybe, maybe, maybe $2000. And I'm certainly not oppsed to used stuff as long as it's pretty much mint........Thanks for your reply.

-Ben


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome, I am sure you will find what you are looking for. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

I wouldn't rule DIY out with the availability of 1cuft cabinets from Parts Express. LOts of great proven designs out there that would take minimal tools and time to complete. A Router and soldering iron and drill, that's it. Given your budget, i'd consider it. Here's a fantastic high end monitor 2way

http://zaphaudio.com/ZD5.html


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you can, listen to the Opera Linea Classica Prima and the Totem Rainmaker. For a sub look at the REL, SVS or Hsu.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not going to be of much help, but for selling your speakers, I think you'd do best on Audiogon.com. People buying from there are more likely to know what speakers you're talking about and their relative worth, more than say, eBay or Craigslist.

You can also buy your speakers there. Used is a good route to go if you want to buy good speakers, but can't or don't want to pay full retail. Videogon.com is a good place to buy from -- I've found that their prices for audio equipment is usually better than audiogon.

As for what to buy, that will depend on you. I think you'd have to go audition a bunch of speakers to see what model/brand meets what you're looking for.


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

You can start by going audition a couple of sets... 1800$ for bookshelves should get you a great set. Look into these brand:

Paradigm:
http://paradigm.com/en/paradigm/speaker-type-fronts.paradigm
B&W:
http://www1.bowers-wilkins.com/display.aspx?infid=767
Polk :
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/bookshelf.php
Mission :
http://www.mission.co.uk/index.php?setcountry=New Zealand

look into these designs as well:

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Diy_Loudspeaker_Projects.htm

http://www.zaphaudio.com/

http://www.occamaudio.com/index.html


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, those little Decimo's are very impressive. The cabinet material is very,... um, well sturdy and solid, even with the composite material cabinet there is still an impressive amount of bracing inside. Overkill,....perhaps :bigsmile:. Passes the knuckle rap test with ease. They also look incredible, especially the piano black finish. Personally I'm not too fond of the, I dunno, cultured marble look of the ones on the web site. In person, they are a sight to behold, especially the behemoth 280 pound Titus. :unbelievable:

Unfortunately the Decimo is a bit (50%) over your budget.

Have you auditioned the Vienna Acoustics Haydn Grand? 
or perhaps Monitor Audio GS10?
or maybe PSB Synchrony One B? 

May give you a little more "pop" in the mid and upper frequencies without giving up the smooth accurate sound you are looking for. Plus all three of these come in under your budget.


----------



## unprocessed (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts........I do want to check out the GS10 and the Totem Rainmaker.

I had a chance to listen to the totem Dreamcatchers the other day and was very, very impressed with the ability to play as low as they do while still maintaining a nicely open and extended high end. The mids were very good too, with a sound stage that was very impressive......Extremely high build quality also.....probably one of the best speakers I've ever heard for the money. Granted a sub is needed and I don't think they could play as loud (without having to try a bit too hard) as i'd like when I get into one of my moods.

I think I need just a bit "more" speaker. Given what I heard from the Dreamcatcher, musical, uncolored and fairly detailed and engaging I think the Rainmaker might fit the bill.....What I'd really like to listen too in the Model-1 Signature, but it's a bit out of my range I believe.......

That Zaph design looks pretty nice too. Excellent drivers.....I had the chance to listen to a mobile audio systems that had Scan Revelator and the Air-Circ tweeter.......Amazing!!......

Looks like I have a bit of work to do....First have to get some good photos of my Viennas and put them up on Audiogon...and in the mean-time do some listening.

Again, thanks for all of the input. I do appreciate it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

May also want to post in the DIY Speaker forum here at the Shack and get some input from folks who have experience with the Zaph designs.


----------

